

Year-old iPhone 4S spontaneously combusts and oozes acid - uladzislau
http://venturebeat.com/2013/02/01/year-old-iphone-4s-spontaneously-combusts-and-oozes-acid-but-apple-refuses-to-replace-it/

======
vvhn
" she panicked and tried to remove the battery by prying open the back of the
iPhone. As she did so, the battery, she says, was “in the process of melting
and oozing liquid (acid). ”

You can't "pry out" the back cover on the iPhone 4S. It requires a specific
pentalobe screwdriver which is not your garden variety Philips or torx one.
It's very easily doable wih the right tool but I doubt she had it with her
while her phone was "burning" lying around on her table.

She probably did something to cause it to burn up and is probably looking to
get a free replacement by claiming "spontaneous combustion". There's an army
of bloggers to assist with these endeavours.

------
Dystopian
"Source: LinkedIn" ...

There's a reason why Kara Swisher of AllThingsD is so critical about the tech
blog reporting scene's way of "breaking" stories at all costs - even if
they're factually untrue.

------
kmfrk

       "(...), woman claims"
    

Serious tech journalism right there, folks.

A guy in the comments suggests that this was caused by spilled coffee. He
could be wrong, but I just don't see why Apple should be the bad guy of a
story by default, when the writers haven't bothered to investigate the matter.

------
revelation
Who the hell would open the phone and remove the battery when its 'oozing
acid' and is thermally unstable?

I don't want that LiIon flash in my face.

------
ja27
I don't think there is any acid in a Li-ion battery.

~~~
starky
As someone that has built many Li-ion batteries, there isn't any acid. The
only liquid that could have possibly oozed out is the electrolyte, which is an
organic solvent with lithium salts in it (which is somewhat hazardous).

------
stevep98
Holding it wrong?

